# Armado de Parlante 6" x 9"



## emi1892 (Dic 4, 2010)

Bueno amigos les queria pedir un consejo yo tengo este parlante

SONY Xplod XS-V6942A 6x9" 4-WAY 320W







Aca les dejo las especificaciones (Estan en ingles)

Sony 6"x 9" 4-way car speakers. 
Model: XS-V6942A

Features:
6x9" Coaxial 4-Way Speakers 
High Power Handling 
H.O.P Cone Woofer for Great Linearity, Smooth Response and Deep Bass 
Stroke Stabilizer Surround 


SPECIFICATIONS 
Peak Power : 320W 
Rated Power : 80W 
Impedance : 4 ohm 
Frequency Response : 25 - 34,000Hz 
Sensitivity : 93 dB/W/m 
Woofer : 6-3/8" x 9-1/2" Cone Type 
Midrange : 2-5/8" Cone Type 
Tweeter : 1" Balanced Dome Type 
Super Tweeter : 1"Balanced Dome Type 
Top-Mount Depth : 3-1/16" 

lo que queria preguntar es ya que ese parlante tiene un tweeter y un super tweeter que pasa si yo le coloco un tweeter de estos 






Me conviene o seria solo gastar plata, y que otra accesorio le podria poner en la caja que voy a armar.

Muchas Gracias..


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 4, 2010)

Se supone que ese parlante posee un balance entre graves medios y agudos, con un rendimiento de 93 db/W/m (Que es muy bajo), si le agregas un Tweeter piezoeléctrico como el de la foto que es de alto rendimiento, lo mas probable es que arruines el sonido o por lo menos el balance general.


----------



## emi1892 (Dic 4, 2010)

y que me recomendarias q*UE* le ponga???


----------



## Dano (Dic 5, 2010)

emi1892 dijo:


> y que me recomendarias q*UE* le ponga???



Y qué es lo que necesitas? Que le falta a tu sonido.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 5, 2010)

emi1892 dijo:


> y que me recomendarias q*UE* le ponga???



1) Poné las palabras completas *q* es el factor de mérito en filtros y bobinas y *NO* es abreviatura de "*Que*"

2) Poner como para lograr ¿ Que cosa ?

*Reglas generales de uso del foro (Extended Version)*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.


----------



## emi1892 (Dic 5, 2010)

Tube mas respuestas de correcion por como escribi, que del problema que pregunte jejej.

Yo lo unico que queria saber es que le puedo agregar aparte de ese parlante, ya que me dijeron que un tweeter podria arruinar el sonido, o si directamente le compro un subwoofer de 12" 200W, y un tweeter piezoelectrico de 150W y listo... 



> 2) Poner como para lograr ¿ Que cosa ?



para lograr un buen sonido, estoy en el ultimo año de Electronica y lo unico que quiero es tener un buen sonido pero tampoco algo profesional. Ya que despues de esto me gustaria interiorisarme mas en este tema del audio..

Gracias


----------



## Cacho (Dic 5, 2010)

emi1892 dijo:


> para lograr un buen sonido, estoy en el ultimo año de Electronica y lo unico que quiero es tener un buen sonido pero tampoco algo profesional.


Primero, una caja diseñada correctamente para tu parlante, aunque con ese parlante no es algo muy factible.

El mejor consejo es que no gastes ni un centavo, ahorres y compres un woofer, un medio y un tweeter para reemplazar al parlante ese, aunque no sean de gran calidad. Y a esos sí se les puede calcular una caja que te de una buena respuesta.
El resultado será mucho más satisfactorio que andar intentando injertos raros.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 5, 2010)

emi1892 dijo:


> ....para lograr un buen sonido, estoy en el ultimo año de Electronica y lo unico que quiero es tener un buen sonido pero tampoco algo profesional. Ya que despues de esto me gustaria interiorisarme mas en este tema del audio.....





Fogonazo dijo:


> Se supone que ese parlante *posee un balance entre graves medios y agudos*, con un rendimiento de 93 db/W/m (Que es muy bajo), *si le agregas un Tweeter piezoeléctrico como el de la foto que es de alto rendimiento, lo mas probable es que arruines el sonido o por lo menos el balance general.*



Un parlante de ese tipo fue diseñado para el automóvil NO es lo ideal como para una casa, amén de que posee un rendimiento eléctrico "Deplorable".

Cualquier cosa que le agregues afectará el balance entre Graves, Medio y Agudos que se supone calculó el fabricante.
Así que la sugerencia es como te dice Cacho o NO agregues nada y calcula un gabinete como para ese parlante.

Esos tweeter´s NO son muy buenos que digamos.


----------

